# KETO- Cool article



## squatster (Mar 27, 2018)

https://www.marksdailyapple.com/can...training-endurance-or-powerstrength-athletes/


----------



## ProFIT (Mar 27, 2018)

Very good read.


----------



## squatster (Mar 27, 2018)

I like my processed food and sugers to much to do keto


----------



## G-FLUX (Mar 27, 2018)

I'm a major fan of using a ketogenic style approach on rest days when carbs arent needed


----------



## AGGRO (Mar 30, 2018)

G-FLUX said:


> I'm a major fan of using a ketogenic style approach on rest days when carbs arent needed



My training partner does that. I don't go keto but like to sometimes to protein/fats through the day with carbs around training. I find it's a great way for me to get lean but stay full as long as I don't overdo the fat in my meals.


----------



## Viking (Mar 31, 2018)

squatster said:


> I like my processed food and sugers to much to do keto



I eat clean but do enjoy fruit so I would hate to go without it. I still like to learn about different diets. I also do something similar to the above with having carbs around training and mainly protein with fats for the rest of the day. Although I still have small amounts for certain meals usually in the form of a piece of fruit.


----------



## striffe (Apr 16, 2018)

AGGRO said:


> My training partner does that. I don't go keto but like to sometimes to protein/fats through the day with carbs around training. I find it's a great way for me to get lean but stay full as long as I don't overdo the fat in my meals.



This is what I like to do when dieting. I mainly have lean protein and greens with some fats most of the day and carbs around training. Lot's of broccoli, kale, asparagus, spinach, lettuce.


----------



## squatster (Apr 16, 2018)

striffe said:


> This is what I like to do when dieting. I mainly have lean protein and greens with some fats most of the day and carbs around training. Lot's of broccoli, kale, asparagus, spinach, lettuce.


What do you do for your fats?
I would have a tough time on this - don't like any of the greens you said exept lettuce with lots of dressing


----------



## Concreteguy (Apr 16, 2018)

None training days for me I eat chicken and broccoli meals. I'm now eating massive amounts of carbs on training days only.


----------



## squatster (Apr 16, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> None training days for me I eat chicken and broccoli meals. I'm now eating massive amounts of carbs on training days only.


How are you doing on doing your deit like this?
How do you feel?
How are your gains compared to before?
Wish you still had your log going on. It helped me a lot in my day to day struggles


----------



## SURGE (Apr 20, 2018)

I am planning a keto diet this summer. I want to get my insulin sensitivity as high as possible and start incorporating more good fats into my diet. I figured I might as well try full blown keto for a change.


----------



## MuscleMoose (Jun 30, 2018)

squatster said:


> https://www.marksdailyapple.com/can...training-endurance-or-powerstrength-athletes/



interesting


----------

